
Mozilla announces $100M grant program - calebclark
https://www.fastcompany.com/90403645/mozilla-and-creative-commons-want-to-reimagine-the-internet-without-ads-and-they-have-100m-to-do-it
======
mostlyjason
This is pretty cool my biggest problem with micropayments is friction when
browsing and friction for managing subscriptions. Integrating it into the
browser should make it much more automatic.

It’s kind of a chicken and egg problem where publishers wont benefit until
readers have it and vice versa. I hope this grant results in a killer app that
generates some critical mass for the standard.

The founder of Coil is from Ripple cryptocurrency. For more information check
out [http://coil.com](http://coil.com) and the payment request standard here
[http://www.w3.org/TR/payment-request/](http://www.w3.org/TR/payment-request/)

~~~
calebclark
Is the funding being distributed in USD or Ripple?

